# DIY Oil Change Checklist



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

I've been looking for lubricant for my ignition lock, so this thread has already come in handy.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

As promised, here's my $.02 worth:









Spin-On Oil Filter Replacement (GEN II)

April 5, 2017
The correct match of oil filter to engine application is more important now than ever with the tight tolerances, two stage oil pumps and high flow lubrication requirements of today’s modern engines.

Beginning in 2012, oil pumps began to regulate main gallery feedback instead of pump output pressure, which means that the oil pump does not begin to regulate until pressure is built up to the main gallery. This change reduces the amount of time it takes to provide oil to the engine bearing and lifters during extreme cold start conditions.

To meet these new engine operating requirements, the oil filter specifications of production oil filters and service oil filters have been improved. If a replacement oil filter with an internal bypass valve opening pressure specification of 15 PSI (100 kPa) or less is used, debris could circulate in the engine and cause damage to bearings and other tight tolerances areas, and eventually lead to premature engine failure.

PF64 and PF63 Filters

The PF64 and PF63 (Fig. 20) filters are commonly confused as an ACDelco PF48 and/or PF48E filter because both oil filters have the same appearance and oil can size. However, these oil filters are not the same and have different internal bypass valve opening pressure specifications. The PF48/PF48E has a pressure specification of 15 PSI (100 kPa) while the PF64/PF63E has a pressure specification of 22 PSI 







(150 kPa). Fig. 20

Refer to the Electronic Parts Catalog (EPC) to determine the proper part numbers for a replacement oil filter.  If an aftermarket filter is used, it must have an internal bypass valve opening pressure specification, element integrity, filtration performance, media particle trap specification and burst strength that is equivalent to the original production oil filter.

– Thanks to Tracy Lucas

2 Responses to “Spin-On Oil Filter Replacement”

• Ed.:
June 9, 2017 at 12:48 pm
The PF64/PF63E is designed for the GEN 5 engine with a variable displacement oil pump so it can’t be used on a GEN 4 engine.

• Darrell Holloway:
June 7, 2017 at 8:18 am
Your third paragraph states that a bypass opening pressure of 15 PSI or less could cause engine damage but the fourth paragraph states the PF-47 has an opening pressure of 15 PSI. Would not the PF 64 or 63 be a better choice due to a higher opening pressure?

--------------------------------------------------------------


XP Extreme Duty; Best for Synthetic Motor Oils

Wix XP is Engineered for today's toughest driving conditions. Heavy loads, city driving, and high temperatures are no match for the enhanced durability of our latest filter. XP Filters provide the ultimate protection, offering technology for the latest advancements in synthetic oil and extended mileage. Features include:

Wire-backed full synthetic media
Made for today's longer OE service intervals
Designed for Full-Synthetic oils
XP filters are ideal for vehicles subject to:

Towing trailers, boats and heavy equipment.
High idling conditions in stop-and-go city driving.
Harsh driving environments, such as dusty and muddy roads and extremely high temperatures.




Height (in)3.450Outer Diameter Top (in)2.921Inner Diameter TopClosedAntiDrainBackValveYesByPassValveSetting12BurstPressure350FlowRate10-12 GPMClassAStyleSpin-On Lube Filter




WIX Warranty Information
Vehicle Manufacturer's Recommended Service Intervals


Per Rock Auto, this filter can also be found in these vehicles:

BUICK2007-2017CADILLAC2007-2017CHEVROLET2003-2017CHRYSLER2007-2017DODGE2007-2017FIAT2016-2017GMC2003-2017HUMMER2007-2010ISUZU2007-2016JEEP2007-2017PONTIAC2007-2009RAM2013-2017SAAB2007-2011SATURN2007-2010SUZUKI2007-2010VOLKSWAGEN2009-2010
Please refer to catalog for application details.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

ALWAYS TAKE FRESH CLEAN OIL AND COAT THE OIL FILTER CAP O-RING.

Or seal on a regular metal filter.


----------



## travis4 (Sep 10, 2017)

*confused*

So what filter do you need for the 2016.5 (spin on filter) with auto/start-stop??
I get both PF64 and 48E hits at the part stores


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Blatantly stolen from this thread: *Oil filter for extended life synthetic oil? *(GEN I)


This needed to be here though - Thanks Robby


You can change the oil filter with no oil loss.

Get the short shoulder socket for the housing.....mine is from Lisle(auto parts store item in the tool isle).
A correctly installed housing will require nothing more than a wrist twist to loosen....it is not meant to be tight since there is a 'O' ring seal.
The new filter (I only use OE) comes with a new 'O' ring.

Loosen the housing till the 'O' ring rises above the adapter on the block......this provides a air entrance so the housing can drain into the pan. Wait about five minutes.
Remove the housing, snap the filter out of the locating pins and discard. Note the location of the 'O' ring and R&R using the new one in the filter kit.....snap the new filter into the housing and re-install several turns by hand.....finish by using the socket and extension but remember.......just firmly tighten......there is really no torque involved (the housing is plastic).

If allowed the several minutes to drain you will lose no oil (maybe a drip) during the process.

Rob

*EDIT:* Per Rob - The socket is a 24mm short socket, 3/8ths drive










*Lisle 13310 Low Profile Filter Socket, 24mm*


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

travis4 said:


> So what filter do you need for the 2016.5 (spin on filter) with auto/start-stop??
> I get both PF64 and 48E hits at the part stores



Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

I see you did not get an answer. Is your Cruze a Gen I or Gen II? 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## travis4 (Sep 10, 2017)

I have a Gen 2 2016.5 out of Lordstown OH plant


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!:welcome:
> 
> I see you did not get an answer. Is your Cruze a Gen I or Gen II?
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.




The owner's manual says PF64. Gen 1 has a different kind of filter, not the screw on.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

neile300c said:


> Gen 1 has a different kind of filter, not the screw on.


Yes and that is why I asked that question. I also see that I need to qualify my post above as well as I did not specify what Generation.



travis4 said:


> I have a Gen 2 2016.5 out of Lordstown OH plant


As neile300c said above, the owner's manual says PF64.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

For the GEN I, I would use Wix filter media: 







(a bigger picture)

Rock Auto currently has very good prices on the filter media , so if you are buying other parts shipped from the same warehouse, they are a good deal. Otherwise you need to factor in the shipping.

Per Rock Auto, this filter is also found in the following vehicles:

's Guide : WIX 57674 Oil Filter

BUICKCASCADA2016-2017BUICKENCORE2013-2017CHEVROLETAVEO2009-2011CHEVROLETAVEO52009-2011CHEVROLETCRUZE2010-2015CHEVROLETCRUZE LIMITED2016CHEVROLETMALIBU2016-2017CHEVROLETSONIC2012-2017CHEVROLETTRAX2013-2017PONTIACG32009-2010PONTIACG3 WAVE2009SATURNASTRA2008-2009SUZUKISWIFT+2009


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> As neile300c said above, the owner's manual says PF64.


Mine says UPF64R.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Taxman said:


> Mine says UPF64R.


*AC Delco PF64 VS AC Delco UPF64R*


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> Yes and that is why I asked that question. I also see that I need to qualify my post above as well as I did not specify what Generation.
> 
> The only reason I said that was that both the 64 and 48 are the same type, screw on.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

neile300c said:


> Blasirl said:
> 
> 
> > Yes and that is why I asked that question. I also see that I need to qualify my post above as well as I did not specify what Generation.
> ...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just ran across this on Sandy Blogs:

[h=2]Proper Oil Filter Use on the 1.4L Engine[/h]







May 20, 2017​The 1.4L turbocharged engine (RPO LUV) available in 2013-2018 Encore, 2016 Cruze (VIN P), 2013-2015 Cruze, and 2013-2018 Sonic and Trax models uses two different oil filters. It’s important to correctly identify and use the correct oil filter for the engine.

Two different suppliers provide the oil filter housing assembly for the 1.4L engine. Each housing assembly requires a different oil filter. The correct oil filter must be used based on the oil filter housing assembly application.

Use the VIN to identify the correct vehicle in the electronic parts catalog (EPC). For part number and usage, see Filter Kit, Oil in Group 01.836 in the EPC.

*TIP:* Install a new oil filter cap seal ring (Fig. 9, C) at each oil change. Ensure the oil filter cap (Fig. 9, B) is completely seated on the oil filter housing assembly (Fig. 9, D) and the filter (Fig. 9, A) fits properly in the housing. If the cap is not completely seated, an oil leak may occur. Do not overtorque the oil filter cap.









*Fig. 9*​_– Thanks to Jeff Kropp_


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Does anybody know the difference between UPF64R and UPF64RF Durapack version?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

GM CUSTOMER CARE & AFTERSALESURGENT - DISTRIBUTE IMMEDIATELYDATE	02/25/2016SUBJECT	Oil Filter UsageMODELS	2016 Buick Encore, Chevrolet, Malibu, Cruze, Spark, & Volt Equipped with Engine RPOs LE2, LV7, LFV and L3ATO	All Chevrolet, Buick, & GMC DealersATTN	Parts Managers, Service Managers, Service Technicians and Fleet Service and Part ManagersThe new small gas engines launched in the 2016 vehicles use oil filter P/N 12667194.This P/N has been superseded to P/N12670058, then superseded to P/N12674698 (AC Delco UPF64R). If this part number is unavailable you can use oil filter P/N 12640445 (AC Delco PF64) until stock becomes available for the P/N12667194 - P/N12670058 – P/N12674698 oil filter (AC Delco UPF64R).Thank you for your cooperation @Taxman, this is all I could find: END OF MESSAGE GM CUSTOMER CARE & AFTERSALES


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice picture and explanation of the Dipstick by JBlackburn: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...have-any-stupid-questions-90.html#post3026033


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-gen1-1-4l-turbo/215730-hengst-oil-filter.htmlHere is a link to another thread Patman started and we had some good info being shared, the Gen 1s had either a Hengst filter housing and cap or another type. 

You will see I posted a link to a Wix brochure explaining the difference, how to tell, and the correct part numbers.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*TSB #SB-16-NA-117*

*NHTSA ID #10078481*



*Date Announced:*APRIL 12 2016
*Summary:* THIS INFORMATIONAL BULLETIN PROVIDES INFORMATION ON THE PURPOSE OF MAGNETIC DRAIN PLUGS.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Taxman said:


> Does anybody know the difference between UPF64R and UPF64RF Durapack version?


On the GEN 1 filters the "F" in the part number stood for a package of filters. I think the Durapack is like a shrinkwrapped package of like 12 filters. Meant to be sold and used in a shop environment. 

I've purchased both from Rockauto for the GEN1. It seems like it's the same actual filter, but rockauto breaks the packages apart and will sell one durapack filter vs. the full package of 12.

The 6 durapack part numbers I got from Rockauto were filters in individually sealed baggies from ACDelco. The non "F" version actually came in boxes. 

Not sure about the GEN 2 filters though.


----------

